# 🚗 Latest DA Polishing Machines @ Detailed Clean 🚙



## DetailedClean

*Latest Polishing Machines*
While hand polishing is rewarding, we feel that if you can use a tool to improve your detailing results, then you should. That's why we have added to our range of polishing machines by now stocking the DAS-6 Pro Plus, Meguiars MT320 and the Shine Mate ERO600.

*DAS-6 PRO Plus*

The DAS-6 PRO Plus Dual Action Polisher is probably one of the best priced random orbital polishers on the market. It based on the standard DAS-6 PRO but improved it a new body design and larger 15mm throw.

*Meguiars Dual Action Polisher*

The MT320 has been completely re designed to bring together the perfect combination of ergonomic design and function. The tool has a wide speed range of 3,000 - 7,500 OPM which allows for faster compounding, superior final polishing and waxing.

*Shine Mate ERO600*

The Shine Mate ERO600 Dual Action Polisher is a random orbital Dual Action Polisher that is designed for use by car enthusiasts and detailers. Shine-Mate ERO600 is the most user-friendly, paint-safe car polisher on the market.

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

